# IVF starting in Jan - and terrified!



## hopehope2013 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi there, help! I'm starting IVF in late Jan and am absolutely bricking it. Lost two pregnancies early on last year so feeling pretty weary of all this baby-making business already, and just been told my fertility quite low (AFC 7, AMH 6.6) so I'm just sooooo apprehensive and already feeling in despair about IVF not working. They are putting me on 450 Gonal F short protocol to try and give me as good a chance as poss, but no guarantees about how I'll respond...

Any advice out there for how to get myself through Xmas without going crazy with anxiety bout it all?

And is anyone else starting in late Jan too?! Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi hun

We're starting late Jan too. I'm actually feeling quite calm because it's the start if a new chapter. I'm so sorry to read about your lost pregnancies   You don't know how you'll respond to IVF and it's all new so just try to take the best care of yourself between now and then. Early to bed, eat well, chill out - it's Christmas soon so try to concentrate on that and IVF will be just around the corner.  

Where are you having your treatment?

Grey xx


----------



## Fayebeline (Jul 21, 2012)

I've got EC booked for 27th January. My AMH is a lot lower than yours so know how you feel. It's my first attempt at IVF too so not sure what to expect either. 

Faye xxx


----------



## hopehope2013 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks so much gals, it really helps to know that there's others out there facing the same chapter in the new year...

Grey, I'm having it at Guys in London as we are doing IVF PGD for a genetic disorder & they are specialists there. I'm doing regular meditation and starting acupuncture this afternoon - hoping that helps to calm the nerves. I have done lots of reading but finding it hard to have no idea what is going to happen to us... yes just concentrating on Xmas for the time being but IVF is always at the back of my mind somewhere...

Faye, it sounds like you are embarking on the drugs a bit earlier than me. I start the drugs on 25 Jan, all being well. Good luck to all of us!!

Let me know how you get on - it would be great to be in touch with you in Jan...


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm having mild IVF in January - not sure about dates yet. This will be my third fresh cycle. My AMH was 6.86 last year but somehow it has gone up to 10.1. We're hoping that the lower dose drugs, together with a change from Menopur to GonalF will give us a few good quality eggs. 

Fingers crossed that 2014 will be our year.

Good luck everyone.
Sara. xx


----------



## Kit A (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey there, I'm new to all this but I thought it would be good to get in contact with others  who are going through the same. I have read some if the messages and it is a real comfort to know there are people out there feeling the same. I've just had my first appointment at Guys and I start treatment in January. I'm feeling excited and nervous all at the same time. My main concern is handling the hormones and work at the same time. I'm a teacher in a secondary school and my job is really stressful, to be honest I think that's some of the reason for not being able to have a baby yet. I'm a very positive person and believe that IVF is just the next step. It would be great to hear from anyone feeling the same or has been through the process xxx


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi hopehope, just wanted to say that there is always hope even with low amh - mine was 2.34. I was devastated and went into treatment pretty negatively. Please be as positive as possible as every bit helps. I was also was on 450 menopur and only got 2 eggs but it worked! Its not the quantity but the quality so makes sure u look after yourself as much as you can over the next month or so. Also you can take 75mg dhea daily to improve egg quality. Some women may get 25 eggs from ivf but you only need 1 good one to make a baby  
Also I am the worst patient ever, needle phobic, hypochondriac, you name it lol, but all in all the treatment isn't half as bad as i'd imagined in the run up Good luck! xxx


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi  
I'm starting IVF in January too at Manchester. I have to ring in on the first day of my period but tbh I'm not sure if that's the couple of days spotting beforehand or the full flow! ?
Please don't stress about it over Christmas ladies, enjoy the holiday and then freak out a little in January. Thats my plan anyway  
x


----------



## yoga baby (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi I'm new and also starting on meds in mid jan..I'm with Bart's..me and dh have been ttc for 5 years now.. So glad I found this chat    Felt like a was all alone.


----------



## moggle (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi, I'm starting in Jan as well, at Woking nuffield. If AF turns up as expected in first week of Jan, I'll be starting long protocol during the last week of Jan. We have a ski holiday in between, woo, so that and Christmas should distract me a bit. I can hardly think of anything else at the moment! Getting my hopes up massively...argh!

Suzylee usually when they count days of cycle it starts on the first day of full flow so assume it'd be the same but might as well ring up to double check.


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

I'm set to start again in Jan with ec in Feb, feel relieved there are a few of us in the same position. I'm also feeling quite down about the whole thing and dreading the drugs and ec BUT I know this is the only way forward and my only positive thought is that I must try again and give it another shot!

I hope 2014 is the year for all of us  

Riley x


----------



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm starting my first ivf cycle in January too.... not sure what to expect and how I'll feel - I can be over emotional at the best of times! Fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## Eeej (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm starting my first IVF cycle on the 14th Jan. I'm so nervous as I'm not sure what to expect. Trying to stay positive though. X


----------



## yoga baby (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi everyone anyone starting bursline injections ?? Or has taken them before, this is my first time and not sure what to expect. I'm starting on cd24 which is 10th jan, is it normal to start them so late in a cycle ??
Dh and I have also been taking maca capsules which I will stop once I start the bursline. 

Good luck to you all and fingers crossed for jan/February bfp


----------



## jane29 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey I am awaiting IVF but I have to get my thyroid down from 3.9 to 2.5, i've now been on Thyroxine for nearly 3 weeks and i will be retested for bloods on Friday, so nervous and so desperate to get started. Before i knew about my tubal issues i did one injectable cycle of Fostimon on a 75 iu dosage and i didn't respond very well to it, since then i've started Metformin for my PCOS and i'm taking some vitamins too. Does anyone have any good tips for preparing for IVF? Should I stop drinking tea completely? i've stopped coffee. xx


----------



## yoga baby (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey - jane my friend had ivf 4 yrs ago and her midwife said tea is fine in moderation. Im confused about the amount of protein we meant have.   Tips- stay positive, drink water, walking, also use affirmations and sleep well ..not sure if this helps may be some of the other ladies on here can add

Eeej, Stacey looks like we are starting around the same time. You ladys starting our with bursline ? 

Happy nye   new year new babies. Good luck to you all


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Dear Hopehope2013,

I am also starting IVF in January at Guys!  Wishing you all the best with treatment - Guys are renowned for the work they do with PGD so you are in good hands.

Yoga baby - thanks for the tips - its been so hard this time of year - I have been snacking on lots of chocolate and drinking wine      but need to get geared up for treatment now!  

Heres to 2014 ladies...  

Simi x


----------



## jane29 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey thanks good to know tea is ok in moderation! just addicted to it!lol! i've been soooo good with alcohol pretty much none for 2 years now but i'm going to treat myself to 2 glasses of pink champers tonight! Wishing everyone a Happy New Year and New Year BFP's!! x


----------



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm going to be given Menopur multidose I think - anyone used this? Baseline scan on Friday. I want to be positive but also don't want to get my hopes up, in case it doesn't work. Have tried gonadotropin treatment already but that didn't work as I produced too many good sized eggs so treatment had to be cancelled. Since this is the result needed for IVF I'm hoping this will work for me, but the success rates remind me that it there is a higher chance of it being unsuccessful than successful. 
Hopefully once the treatment starts I will start to feel more positive and get the result I need.

Good luck to everyone starting this month


----------



## Angela.S (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi!! We are starting Ivf at the Homerton Hospital in london, should start injections around 25th if all goes to plan . after 3 years of trying , found i have endometriosis and a twisted tube, we are self funding, hoping and praying it works. Am kinda apprehensive as its all new to me, main thing im trying to do is stay relaxed xxx


----------



## jane29 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey Angela, good luck with your IVF. I haven't had a laparoscopy yet as i'm going to have IVF first due to NHS being really slow with lap, but i suspect that i could have endo as when I had a Hycosy one of my ovaries was 'adhered to the pouch of douglas' which i believe is part of the uterus and I also have one suspected blocked tube and a 'patents but possibly distorted one' on the other side. I have been told I can still have IVF though. Did you have a lap on your endo? x


----------



## Angela.S (Sep 30, 2013)

no they found out i had endo through the lap but said i dont have to get it treated to have ivf, if i were to have other treatments such as iui , i would need to get the endo treated first x


----------



## Howed (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi All,
It is hard to stay calm I agree I have found that acupuncture has really helped me as well as lots of long walks.
So started taking my injections on the 27th and will be due first blood test sometime this week when period decides to show up !!! Why is it when you want it to come it doesn't !!! Did a pregnancy test today just to make sure as I am about 3 days late and negative so looks like the Burselin has slowed this down.
I am excited to get this done now as have been waiting for this for 2 years in Feb, had lots of problems along the way.... partner has low sperm,, then long waiting list, got to the front: had a scan and they found fluid on my tube( never found in any previous scans or dye), operation needed another wait, stated injections last moth then after 14 days hospital phoned to say they had dates wrong as they would be closed over xmas told to start again day 21 so now day 32 and just glad it is finally moving along yeahhhhhhh 
I am a lecturer and found work really stressful and along with the injections to emotionally draining, so I have decided to have time off feeling really guilty but never had time off before and I feel like this part of my life is much more important.
Since being off work I feel like I am dealing with the whole situation a lot better.
Heres to us all having good news in 2014


----------



## yoga baby (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi All,
I not been on for a while, happy new year. I'm starting burselin on 10th jan, can't wait to get started, I was told to start on cd24, lots of lady's are started burselin  on cd21 not sure if if makes a big difference as this is my first time. I've had IUI x3 all bfn. 
I had one session of acupuncture and the  lovely lady even suggested coming to Bart's on the day of ET which will be lovely, have any others had acupuncture during treatment ?? Would love to hear your experiences. Oh my acupuncturist said I'm damp type, so downing full fat milk is not good for damp type, any help on what else I can have??

This is our year, fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------

